# How to lose money



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

$28 in gas used plus four hours of my life... Uber is not worth it without surge


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

You're so right...you should quit now before it ruins your life any further.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

How many "dead" miles did you have back?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

2Cents said:


> How many "dead" miles did you have back?


128 or so... Making for around a $256 tax deduction...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

So you ended up making about .25 per mile.
What type of vehicle do you drive?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

2Cents said:


> So you ended up making about .25 per mile.
> What type of vehicle do you drive?


15 equinox...29 mpg


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

So it's about .18 per mile to drive your vehicle not including depreciation.
Yea, that was a money looser.
:-(


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

2Cents said:


> So it's about .18 per mile to drive your vehicle not including depreciation.
> Yea, that was a money looser.
> :-(


Tax deduction
.. Nothing more


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Yea I know.
Sickening.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Those rates are horrible. They assume low dead miles. But since long trips include dead miles they are losers in your market.

In my market I'll take long trips.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

what dead miles? Just DF your way home


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> 128 or so... Making for around a $256 tax deduction...


Sorry to point this out but you multiplied when you should have divided to arrive at the tax deduction. The IRS rate is .545 cents per mile.

256 x .545 = $139.52

Assuming a 28% marginal tax rate $139.52 yields $39.07 in dollars in your pocket. This doesn't include what you might have to pay if you have a state income tax where you live.

The most accurate way to "ballpark" the value of the trip is to subtract the cost to you from the payment:

$92.28 - $139.52 = -$47.24

A negative number. So the ride was a loss. You should think about asking the pax for a payment for returning to the Uber service are next time you get a long trip. Good luck.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

brianboru said:


> Sorry to point this out but you multiplied when you should have divided to arrive at the tax deduction. The IRS rate is .545 cents per mile.
> 
> 256 x .545 = $139.52
> 
> ...


My math was off, sorry...
In the end when I itemize I will come out ahead as a whole...a single trip would be a bad gauge


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> what dead miles? Just DF your way home


DF does not guarantees a ride back and it could be hours of waiting.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> what dead miles? Just DF your way home


I think this works in markets with a lot of cities adjacent to each other. I live between two major cities surrounded by large expanses of cornfields. I've never been able to DF further than the outskirts of either city.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I dont know what people that are driving pricy cars are doing driving uber anyway. Driving the tires off of it is a losing proposition to begin with on any ride. I put 80000 miles on my car last year but it was only $12000 w 5000 miles on it when i bought it


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> $28 in gas used plus four hours of my life... Uber is not worth it without surge
> View attachment 195066


My longest trip has been to Blomington, but it isn't so bad i can hang around campus and drive for a while if i want to, then it is dead spot home to at least greenwood.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> My longest trip has been to Blomington, but it isn't so bad i can hang around campus and drive for a while if i want to, then it is dead spot home to at least greenwood.


Keep in mind I work downtown... Picked up a 2.4 surge to the airport on the way home... I had the one mentioned here to the University of Illinois campus and another bad one to Vincennes


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

60 cents per mile!!!!! Why? 
Even if you are busy non stop, put 100k miles on your car.... after gas and a heap of junk that still has payments left you made nothing more than food and gas. Move to a different city or get a job.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> $28 in gas used plus four hours of my life... Uber is not worth it without surge
> View attachment 195066


IRS figures about 54 cents a mile, .$0.54 X 128Mi=$69.12?
$92-$69= $23 bucks? divided by 2hrs= $11.50 an hr? 60 cents a mile? wow what kind of vehicle you driving? 15 miles per gallon? that 54 cents a mile in your case isn't calculating to well, when Ubby is paying you 60 cents a mile, well i guess you got Ubered by uber, good luck, not sure what to say,JMO


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> 15 equinox...29 mpg


Something can't be right here.

$28.00 in Gas spent.
Let's say, $2.50/Gallon = ~ 12 Gallons.
128 miles driven = 10.6 miles/gallon.

You must be driving a 1977 Chevy Crew Cab with a 454 Engine.
Anything I'm missing?

It also says two, not 4 hours of your Life.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> Something can't be right here.
> 
> $28.00 in Gas spent.
> Let's say, $2.50/Gallon = ~ 12 Gallons.
> ...


Maybe the 28$ for gas,included the round trip,128x2-256 miles?


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> Something can't be right here.
> 
> $28.00 in Gas spent.
> Let's say, $2.50/Gallon = ~ 12 Gallons.
> ...


He had a round trip.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Something can't be right here.
> 
> $28.00 in Gas spent.
> Let's say, $2.50/Gallon = ~ 12 Gallons.
> ...


I was not in full to begin with

Two hours not making money... That's what you missed


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> $28 in gas used plus four hours of my life... Uber is not worth it without surge
> View attachment 195066


Oops, don't forget wear and tear and depreciation. I'll be kind and give you $20 for that, so you were out $48, netting you $44 total profit for 4 hours. That's about right on a long distance trip. It's why you NEVER TAKE LONG DISTANCE TRIPS.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> what dead miles? Just DF your way home


But you don't live in the middle of nowhere like some of us. DF for some of us would be just as dead as going offline. Plus, in most markets, if your destination takes you across state lines, you can't even go online once you get there.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Webster's definition of "Uber" and related items......if they had these definitions.

Uber:

An evil, demonic, parasite-like entity that preys on the financially challenged by suctioning the life, energy, motivation and money from its host.

Uber Partner:

Host that has fallen prey to the cheats, lies and deception of the above mentioned entity (Uber, etc). These "partners" or "hosts" will usually end up losing everything (family, house, vehicle, etc) and hit rock bottom (single and homeless) if an excorcism (find a real job) is not performed to remove it from the partner's or host's lives. 

Uber Car/Van/SUV:

A tool used by Uber Partners to drive their lives deep into the dark abyss of financial debt and dispair. These "tools" are considered to be "worn out" after a very short period of time. Note: These "tools" require maintenance that push Uber Partners deeper into a bottomless pit of debt. Also note: These "tools" drop in value at an extremely fast rate the more the partner continues to do the evil entity's (see def above) bidding.

Surge:

A ploy or deception created by Uber to tempt partners with a multiplier or dollar amount in order to attract more partners to a certain area. This "bone on a string" thrown out will quickly disappear or be pulled away the closer the partner gets to the surge area. This action attributes to the disire of some partners to ignore these affected areas.

Pax or Passenger:

Another entity that works in conjunction with the evil entity (Uber-see def above) to actively drain the life force from its host (Uber Partner-see def above). Pax are prone to being smelly, destructive, cheap, entitled and very messy. Pax also have no respect for partner's personal property. Partners should be extremely skeptical when pax make promises of "tipping in the app". Pax believe that partners work for them.

If you still want to continue to get "bent over" thats on you. But Uber's end game is to have you go down in flames and then theyll put another one right in your place without a second thought. 

If I can think of any more reasons you shouldnt be driving for Uber, I will post them.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Just say no when the destination is revealed at pick up. Simply tell the pax that you will lose money on it.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

The true impact of the extra miles depends on how long you keep the car. The older the car is when you sell it the less that mileage matters.

Maintenance-wise, long highway trips are the best miles you can put on your car, even with dead miles back it is MUCH better than beating the crap out of your car downtown on short trips.

So if you have a fairly new car you plan to sell or trade in a few years long trips are bad, but if you have an older car you are keeping for a while long trips are good, even with dead miles.

JMHO


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

RangerBella said:


> Webster's definition of "Uber" and related items......if they had these definitions.
> 
> Uber:
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO...................................LMAO..............................hehehehhahahahahhehehe, whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaza, LOL, i'm done, have a great day


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Eesoso said:


> DF does not guarantees a ride back and it could be hours of waiting.


I've only been able to DF like twice in my life. It's basically worthless in my area for whatever reason.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

RangerBella said:


> Webster's definition of "Uber" and related items......if they had these definitions.
> 
> Uber:
> 
> ...


A while back i took a guy to JFK, we had a god talk, get to JFK, help get his bags out of car,I get in car,guy leans into the car,he said would you like a a TIP ? I said sure, guy gives me a crisp $1 dollar bill, tells me nicely to get out of the Biz, & walks away laughing? i couldn't believe it,it was a sign, but it didn't read it, Welp Happy Ubering


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> Webster's definition of "Uber" and related items......if they had these definitions.
> 
> Uber:
> 
> ...


That's good stuff right there.


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

I don’t take long trip (over 50 miles) if less then 1.4 X in sf or 1.8 in east bay, 90% dead miles back. I having a 10 ES350 ab 22mpg.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> $28 in gas used plus four hours of my life... Uber is not worth it without surge
> View attachment 195066


Wow that milage rate is garbage dude. Im sorry....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> Wow that milage rate is garbage dude. Im sorry....


Thanks for using Uber

This is the worst trip I've ever taken


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

You got $2.25 for just under 5 minutes...now if you extrapolate it over an hour, that's $27/hour.

#winning


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> You got $2.25 for just under 5 minutes...now if you extrapolate it over an hour, that's $27/hour.
> 
> #winning


Assuming no wait time at all, you're absolutely right ROFL


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

A Base rate trip is always a loser, but Uber does provide in rural areas one option that can help. Research this (on here or Uber site) but they allow driver to request up front from passenger, to keep trip running for return trip to their market area.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

waste even more money chasing the surge.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Self Respect:

The price you pay to work Rideshare



RangerBella said:


> Webster's definition of "Uber" and related items......if they had these definitions.
> 
> Uber:
> 
> ...


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> waste even more money chasing the surge.


Never chase the surge. Irs like chasing a ghost.

I have seen nights where its surging everywhere.......I'm getting stacked pings for 3-4 hours straight and never got one ping from a surge area. Sometimes I think Uber creates surge areas for just my phone when theres really no surge at all. If I ever get a ping in a surge, its by sheer luck or by accident. Dont chase 'em.......just park with your car off and wait.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RangerBella said:


> Never chase the surge. Irs like chasing a ghost.
> 
> I have seen nights where its surging everywhere.......I'm getting stacked pings for 3-4 hours straight and never got one ping from a surge area. Sometimes I think Uber creates surge areas for just my phone when theres really no surge at all. If I ever get a ping in a surge, its by sheer luck or by accident. Dont chase 'em.......just park with your car off and wait.


WHY would you TAKE a stacked base (1.0x) ping during surge???


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a vehicle inspection with Lyft on Tuesday.



RangerBella said:


> Never chase the surge. Irs like chasing a ghost.
> 
> I have seen nights where its surging everywhere.......I'm getting stacked pings for 3-4 hours straight and never got one ping from a surge area. Sometimes I think Uber creates surge areas for just my phone when theres really no surge at all. If I ever get a ping in a surge, its by sheer luck or by accident. Dont chase 'em.......just park with your car off and wait.


I learned this my second day Ubering. I saw the red cloud and went chasing it. As soon as I was within a few miles of it, it disappeared and then I started to get cheap ass short trips. One after another. I had so many pings I couldn't keep up. I finished the night with $45 bucks and a head ache.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

I think im being trolled.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ubersinger said:


> I think im being trolled.


I can tell you the surge in speedway will be gone in less than 10 minutes, broad ripple might last a bit longer depending on the day of the week


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> The true impact of the extra miles depends on how long you keep the car. The older the car is when you sell it the less that mileage matters.
> 
> Maintenance-wise, long highway trips are the best miles you can put on your car, even with dead miles back it is MUCH better than beating the crap out of your car downtown on short trips.
> 
> ...


You're a wise man.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> A while back i took a guy to JFK, we had a god talk, get to JFK, help get his bags out of car,I get in car,guy leans into the car,he said would you like a a TIP ? I said sure, guy gives me a crisp $1 dollar bill, tells me nicely to get out of the Biz, & walks away laughing? i couldn't believe it,it was a sign, but it didn't read it, Welp Happy Ubering


PLEASE tell me you one-starred this JA!



UberLaLa said:


> A Base rate trip is always a loser, but Uber does provide in rural areas one option that can help. Research this (on here or Uber site) but they allow driver to request up front from passenger, to keep trip running for return trip to their market area.


That should be a regular fixture, not optional.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> The true impact of the extra miles depends on how long you keep the car. The older the car is when you sell it the less that mileage matters.
> 
> Maintenance-wise, long highway trips are the best miles you can put on your car, even with dead miles back it is MUCH better than beating the crap out of your car downtown on short trips.
> 
> ...


+1000

This explains why I like long trips / the airport (both my Uber cars are 12 years old) and many on this forum don't like them. I care about maintenance more than depreciation. And the more potholes I hit on downtown city streets, the clunkier my suspension sounds (and it will eventually need to get fixed). Plus the risk of a flat tire or fender bender is higher downtown.


----------



## DonCie (Mar 21, 2015)

brianboru said:


> Sorry to point this out but you multiplied when you should have divided to arrive at the tax deduction. The IRS rate is .545 cents per mile.
> 
> 256 x .545 = $139.52
> 
> ...


Assuming a 28% marginal tax rate $139.52 yields $39.07 in dollars in your pocket. This doesn't include what you might have to pay if you have a state income tax where you live.

The mile isn't deducted from your taxes but deducted from your profits. So

So while the trip results in $47.24 in a net loss it can't be viewed as a $39.07 tax gain in your favor. 
Firstly, you can only figure your losses at the ed of the year. One trip can't be calculated without the full year gains and losses.
Secondly, you do not take your year end losses as negative value that year. You can carry over you business losses from one year to another against another years positive earnings. So lets say you end this year with the ridesharing business at a loss od $2000. You report zero earnings this year on from ridesharing. Now you can carry that loss to following years when or if you show a profit in this business. (I never _*reported*_ a profit in 3 years of driving)
So this was too simple of ballpark value. After 3 years of driving just consider that what you bring home, you'll keep. You won't report a profit so you won't pay a tax on it. But you 'll never use all of your losses against a profit in ridesharing. This all works for me. I figure, after gas and car expenses, I make $15 an hour. However, lately, the past month, I've been making between $18 - $20 an hour. The way I look at it, even if were $12 an hour, it's not a bad gig for no pressure job that if you want to work a small amount of time or large amount of time. I've made as much as $1700 in a week and $500 in a day. I generally bring home $750 a week minus $150 for gas...$15 an hour.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I can tell you the surge in speedway will be gone in less than 10 minutes, broad ripple might last a bit longer depending on the day of the week


Is it just me. Or does this look similar to my surge area.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ubersinger said:


> Is it just me. Or does this look similar to my surge area.


I was actually being honest


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

DonCie said:


> Secondly, you do not take your year end losses as negative value that year. You can carry over you business losses from one year to another against another years positive earnings. So lets say you end this year with the ridesharing business at a loss od $2000. You report zero earnings this year on from ridesharing. Now you can carry that loss to following years when or if you show a profit in this business. (I never _*reported*_ a profit in 3 years of driving)
> So this was too simple of ballpark value. After 3 years of driving just consider that what you bring home, you'll keep. You won't report a profit so you won't pay a tax on it. But you 'll never use all of your losses against a profit in ridesharing.


You can also deduct a loss against other than rideshare income during the same tax year. People have to figure out what is most advantageous for them.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

brianboru said:


> You can also deduct a loss against other than rideshare income during the same tax year. People have to figure out what is most advantageous for them.


I love uber for this


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Snap! 









Merc7186 said:


> You're so right...you should quit now before it ruins your life any further.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Adieu said:


> WHY would you TAKE a stacked base (1.0x) ping during surge???


I'm gonna pretend I didnt read this post.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

2Cents said:


> So it's about .18 per mile to drive your vehicle not including depreciation.
> Yea, that was a money looser.
> :-(


How did you come up with .18 a mile?



1974toyota said:


> IRS figures about 54 cents a mile, .$0.54 X 128Mi=$69.12?
> $92-$69= $23 bucks? divided by 2hrs= $11.50 an hr? 60 cents a mile? wow what kind of vehicle you driving? 15 miles per gallon? that 54 cents a mile in your case isn't calculating to well, when Ubby is paying you 60 cents a mile, well i guess you got Ubered by uber, good luck, not sure what to say,JMO


The IRS allows $.54 a mile deduction. In no way is that a real world cost estimation for the average Uber driver. Using that number as an estimate of costs doesn't work.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> How did you come up with .18 a mile?
> 
> The IRS allows $.54 a mile deduction. In no way is that a real world cost estimation for the average Uber driver. Using that number as an estimate of costs doesn't work.


 Eventually the vehicle will need maintenance, In the real world this figure is very realistic


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Probably closer to $0.30-0.40/mile for most vehicles.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Probably closer to $0.30-0.40/mile for most vehicles.


So The governent in a their wisdom is giving money away for driving....who knew


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> So The governent in a their wisdom is giving money away for driving....who knew


It's not a give away when it wasn't theIRS to begin with. And it's not a gift when it's Other People's Money. But I digress!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Eventually the vehicle will need maintenance, In the real world this figure is very realistic


No, it is not. That figure is based on a brand new and fully financed car being driven off the lot and it's first 5 years of ownership. By far, the most expensive period in a car's life. It's wonderfully and ridiculously high compared to real world average Uber costs. My REAL costs, including lost equity, in 2015 was $.17 a mile. In 2016 it was $.20 a mile. in 2017 it was $.21 a mile. This includes a fund for all repairs and maintenance.



Juggalo9er said:


> So The governent in a their wisdom is giving money away for driving....who knew


Yes. Welcome to business tax breaks.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> No, it is not. That figure is based on a brand new and fully financed car being driven off the lot and it's first 5 years of ownership. By far, the most expensive period in a car's life. It's wonderfully and ridiculously high compared to real world average Uber costs. My REAL costs, including lost equity, in 2015 was $.17 a mile. In 2016 it was $.20 a mile. in 2017 it was $.21 a mile. This includes a fund for all repairs and maintenance.
> 
> Yes. Welcome to business tax breaks.


Funny, my car is a 2015.... wait until that transmission goes out, or the motor


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Funny, my car is a 2015.... wait until that transmission goes out, or the motor


A transmission or engine would exceed my vehicle's current value. I wouldn't make that repair. I would go out and buy another used XL vehicle and again experience much lower costs per mile than the IRS deduction allows.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> A transmission or engine would exceed my vehicle's current value. I wouldn't make that repair. I would go out and buy another used XL vehicle and again experience much lower costs per mile than the IRS deduction allows.


Your math is interesting


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Your math is interesting


It is.

I actually do the math and read the studies, which is rare.

You should try it. Math = Profit


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> It is.
> 
> I actually do the math and read the studies, which is rare.
> 
> You should try it. Math = Profit


Car companies must have it wrong as well, they put it at a much higher figure than you, not including fuel.... what's your secret


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

It is sad to see that so many drivers are in denial about the cost of operating a vehicle. I think it is because they either don't understand depreciation or it becomes an ego thing to claim they beat the IRS rate. BTW the IRS isn't doing anyone any favors with their rate. AAA's estimate is about 10% higher than the IRS rate. And I know from having to drive a lot for my work prior to Uber that I was always better off taking actual expenses as opposed to mileage. The one time it was different was a year that I took a Section 179 expense deduction for a vehicle because I had a very high proportion of business miles to personal miles that made it worthwhile and the 179 cap at the time was high enough to capture the full price of the vehicle. The IRS didn't like it but it passed in an audit. They have changed the rules since and I think I couldn't do it again. 

The IRS has changed the rules numerous times over the years (not to the taxpayers favor) on handling deductions and estimating costs for business use of a personal vehicle. There are so many rideshare drivers out there that you can be sure the IRS is looking at reducing the standard mileage deduction.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Car companies must have it wrong as well, they put it at a much higher figure than you, not including fuel.... what's your secret


My secret is I don't buy new.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

2006 Sonata for the win! Bought it in the summer for $3k....spent another $1500 or so fixing it up so far. Still within my annual non gas costs estimate, since $1700 of the $3k was from the sale of another used vehicle.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> 2006 Sonata for the win! Bought it in the summer for $3k....spent another $1500 or so fixing it up so far. Still within my annual non gas costs estimate, since $1700 of the $3k was from the sale of another used vehicle.


So you spent$4500 for a car worth less than that... congrats



RamzFanz said:


> My secret is I don't buy new.


Congrats, the likelihood of mechanical breakdown only increases with time.... further flaw in your math.... this is painful to debate

.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> So you spent$4500 for a car worth less than that... congrats
> 
> Congrats, the likelihood of mechanical breakdown only increases with time.... further flaw in your math.... this is painful to debate
> 
> .


Buzz off. I went into the deal expecting to do maintenance. Show me a 12 year old car that doesn't require any.

My $0.30/mile cost estimate is based on $6000/yr of non-fuel costs, which includes about $1000/yr for insurance and misc....leaving $5000 to spend every year on the car itself. So far I've spent about $3000. Having trouble seeing the downside.

You're just pissed off for some reason and picking fights.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> what dead miles? Just DF your way home


You don't know Indiana. Not a lot of business outside the cities here.



Rockocubs said:


> My longest trip has been to Blomington, but it isn't so bad i can hang around campus and drive for a while if i want to, then it is dead spot home to at least greenwood.


Bloomington pays more on Lyft as well. $.94 a mile after their take


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> You don't know Indiana. Not a lot of business outside the cities here.
> 
> Bloomington pays more on Lyft as well. $.94 a mile after their take


Usw 77-06 $22.58 am hour.....I try and stay grounded in reality.... .30 is not reality and goes against the u.s. government and every auto manufacturers estimates


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Funny, my car is a 2015.... wait until that transmission goes out, or the motor


Learn how to drive like "Miss Daisy". Problem solved. 2015 car and youre worried about engine or ******.....you bought a lemon.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> Learn how to drive like "Miss Daisy". Problem solved. 2015 car and youre worried about engine or ******.....you bought a lemon.


Ya...I know but the 30 mpg average sucked me in


----------



## LADriverUberLyft (Sep 25, 2017)

Here is why Uber drivers are losing money...


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

LADriverUberLyft said:


> Here is why Uber drivers are losing money...


That graphic is a bit outdated in that it doesn't reflect upfront pricing. It also illustrates what has to be the worst driving strategy imaginable. The driver drives from the drop off point all the back to some imaginary staging point? Is this dude working the airport only? What's going on with this ant.


----------



## LADriverUberLyft (Sep 25, 2017)

You are absolutely right about
worst driving strategy imaginable.

But some drivers are being faced with this scenario .. And I have seen it happened to people I know.

Even if you take away from the equation the cost from the drop off to the driver staging location Airport or home, the driver still not making money and is losing. 40 cents

This scenario applies to short trips only
The problem is that the driver cannot avoid that loss since they cannot tell if the trip is short until they pickup the rider.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I think this works in markets with a lot of cities adjacent to each other. I live between two major cities surrounded by large expanses of cornfields. I've never been able to DF further than the outskirts of either city.


Basically. I had someone drive me 3 hours and 30 minutes all the way to Scranton PA as my longest Uber trip from Shady Grove Burger King. Didn't get there until 10 30 PM and there's no way in hell DF was taking me home with money on the miles. I would have needed to get a hotel either way if I didn't drive straight home. DF won't take me home to central MoCo from freaking water st DC. Definitely not happening up there.


----------

